# Bodywork Repairer in York Area



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

We're having a good time in France but had a mishap on our site yesterday. I caught the habitation door on a low wall on the site on a very tight corner which was also on a steep hill. There's a deep scratch across the door near its bottom and the panel beneath the door is also badly scrubbed. It's not serious and could have been much worse but is very annoying. We'll see to having it repaired when we get home.

I've got two questions.

1) Can anyone recommend a suitable repairer in the York area?

2) I would think that a specialist motorhome workshop would replace the door and panel etc which would involve an insurance claim. Over the years my family have had a few minor car bodywork repairs done by an independent car bodywork repairer in York who has done an excellent job at a very reasonable price. I'm wondering if he would be able to repair the damage or will it have to be done by a specialist motorhome repairer? I'll contact him when I get home but am just wondering in the meantime.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Having Just gone through the experience of having bodywork repaired may I offer words of caution.

The damage to my van was to the GRP Luton. The wall jumped out and created surface damage for about 1.5 M including some gelcoat
Removal.
I took the van to two Auto repair shops and they assured me they could repair and respray the damaged area. Both claimed the repair would be satisfactory and an unnoticeable "paint" colour match.
One assuring me the van was in fact spray painted all over.
I happen to have a little knowledge of GRP boat and caravan construction and know that both colours on the Luton are Gelcoat.

I then took the van to a boat repairer who confirmed it was Gelcoat and could only offer a permanent repair with replacement Gelcoat as required.

This guy got the job, no paint used, just Gelcoat and a polisher.
Added bonus cheaper than the Auto shops.


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your warning pneumatician. On reflection I think it would be rather daft of me to spend a lot of money on a motorhome and then try to cut corners with its repair. I'll go through the "official channels" when I get home.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest you have a chat with a local coach company and ask them who does their repairs !! That way you will get an expert in the field as a car bodyshop will not have the skills or expertise.


----------

